# Veranda Maltese



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone had any experience buying from them? I have been emailing her about buying a pup and she seems nice. Also, if you know about what the price range for one of their female pups is, let me know. I am particularly interested in them because I live about 45 minutes away from them (and im related to about half the people in Carthage Texas







) They have goregeous dogs, if anyone has had an experience with them, let me know, thanks!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Anyone had any experience buying from them? I have been emailing her about buying a pup and she seems nice. Also, if you know about what the price range for one of their female pups is, let me know. I am particularly interested in them because I live about 45 minutes away from them (and im related to about half the people in Carthage Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...










congratulations on your potential new puppy







I haven't heard anything about those people but it is fantastic you live so close you should be able to go visit their home the puppies parents and get a feel for what kind of people they are. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks! Its kind of weird though, I sent her an email inquiring if she had any availible or any upcoming litters and she mentioned nothing about the dogs, but was asking me questions about myself. I know its common for breeders to ask questions, and want to do home visits, but there has been no mention of the dogs.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> thanks! Its kind of weird though, I sent her an email inquiring if she had any availible or any upcoming litters and she mentioned nothing about the dogs, but was asking me questions about myself. I know its common for breeders to ask questions, and want to do home visits, but there has been no mention of the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might inquire to see if she has a puppy application you can fill out, that way she can get a better understanding of what you are looking for and what your intentions are for the puppy (show/pet). Most good breeders are very cautious of where their puppies go and most importantly if the buyer will give them a forever home . There are some people on here that are from TX but I do not know what part.








Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> thanks! Its kind of weird though, I sent her an email inquiring if she had any availible or any upcoming litters and she mentioned nothing about the dogs, but was asking me questions about myself. I know its common for breeders to ask questions, and want to do home visits, but there has been no mention of the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

She asked those questions in order to make a wise judgement on the type of pup for your lifestyle.

Also, the weekends (sometimes starting on Thursdays) are very busy for show breeders. You might send her a quick email again Monday morning if you don't hear back.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Barbara Davis of Veranda Maltese is well known in the Maltese world. She has been involved with the campaign and ownership of such dogs as Thriller and Marc (who won breed at Crufts this year). When you go to her site, check out her Bandit. He is one of my favorite. I would imagine her price would be in the same range as other top Maltese breeders. If you are lucky enough to get a pup from her, you will really have something to be proud of.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> If you are lucky enough to get a pup from her, you will really have something to be proud of.[/B]


My thoughts exactly!









Barbara Davis works closely with Rhapsody and Divine and if you look at her champions ... you will be impressed. I also like her kennel set up which you can see on her website.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*First class, all the way.*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My experience with show breeders is that you will not hear much from them on Thursday through Monday. The best time to reach them is early in the week, before they get busy with their weekend shows.....


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Barbara Davis of Veranda Maltese is well known in the Maltese world. She has been involved with the campaign and ownership of such dogs as Thriller and Marc (who won breed at Crufts this year). When you go to her site, check out her Bandit. He is one of my favorite. I would imagine her price would be in the same range as other top Maltese breeders. If you are lucky enough to get a pup from her, you will really have something to be proud of.[/B]


Bandit is my Gracie's daddy.







Barb definately has gorgeous dogs!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

</span>

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

All she has available is a little boy







that seems to be all thats available right now. Its tempting but I want a girl so bad. A friend already gave me all of her yorkies dresses (she outgrew them). The dog that I dont have has a bigger wardrobe than me. I emailed her and asked if she is having any more litters in the next few months. I will let yall know


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you will find you may have to wait for a puppy for a topknotch breeder like Veranda, especially if you are looking for a female. Many are waitlisted before they are even born, often some puppies are held to be evaluated for show, litters may not be planned for several months, etc. It will certainly be worth the wait, though!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i searched and waited over a year for my little girl!!








but that's ok....i had my little boy to keep me company while i waited...lol. 
i know you're looking for a girl...but having a boy is just as wonderful.... 
my massimo is truly a lover and mini's more of an independent tomboy.









i know barbara could give you some insight on his personality... 
maybe that could possibly sway you??








her dogs are fantastic.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Its so tempting to get him. Buuut, im jumping the gun a little because I keep saying I want to wait tog et a puppy until after I move at the end of may/beginning of june. I am moving from a large house to an apartment and right now im trying to sell/give away excess furniture and I have people in and out of my house. I dont want a puppy to get involved in that. So I need to wait until im settled into my new apartment. So if she has a litter coming sometime this summer that would be good. I have also been trying to fill out an app. on bonnie palmers site, but it says error when I try to send it


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Definetly worth the wait you can see what great care they get. Please wait and fill out that application.
those puppys are so pretty and well taken care of


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Most top breeders like to HOLD the girsl that look hopeful to see how things develop. I would go for a SIX month old again in a heartbeat.







It saved a lot of the stressful early weeks for me and I could tell a lot better what my girl Bella was going to actually look like as an adult dog. My bonding was no less with Bella than it was with Krista who I got at 12 weeks. 
I actually prefer a six month old to a 12 week old myself, but of course that is a personal choice.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Most top breeders like to HOLD the girsl that look hopeful to see how things develop. I would go for a SIX month old again in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My feelings exactly. Sadie was 14 weeks but Hope and Sassy were both 6 months when we got them and I never regretted it a single minute.......they slept great, ate great, and were pretty much pad trained.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> slept great, ate great, and were pretty much pad trained[/B]


Yep..........wonderful I think, too!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> slept great, ate great, and were pretty much pad trained[/B]


Yep..........wonderful I think, too!!!






















[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm with you ladies. The older pups are great. I think 6-months is perfect. When a young puppy comes through rescue, I always think, Lord help us all


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=355934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep..........wonderful I think, too!!!






















[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm with you ladies. The older pups are great. I think 6-months is perfect. When a young puppy comes through rescue, I always think, Lord help us all








[/B][/QUOTE]


Another advantage to the older pup is that there is more of an indication of adult size.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Its so tempting to get him. Buuut, im jumping the gun a little because I keep saying I want to wait tog et a puppy until after I move at the end of may/beginning of june. I am moving from a large house to an apartment and right now im trying to sell/give away excess furniture and I have people in and out of my house. I dont want a puppy to get involved in that. So I need to wait until im settled into my new apartment. So if she has a litter coming sometime this summer that would be good. I have also been trying to fill out an app. on bonnie palmers site, but it says error when I try to send it[/B]


 

If you are trying to reach Bonnie, you can always call her or e-mail her, information found on her web site.



Good luck!

Melanie


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

I emailed her (bonnie) about an hour ago and asked how long the wait is for a female. I also asked Barbara from Veranda if she is expecting another litter within the next few months and she read the email, but never responded.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u will find ur girl ..it just takes time....looks like pixels breeder has a litter coming next month! exciting


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

> u will find ur girl ..it just takes time....looks like pixels breeder has a litter coming next month! exciting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you dont mind me asking, who did you get Pixel from?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sure! www.chaletdemaltese.com


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks! I sent an email to her


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its better to call susie...she takes forever to reply to emails sometimes


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Okay, if she doesent respond back within a couple days, I will give her a call. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Its so tempting to get him. Buuut, im jumping the gun a little because I keep saying I want to wait tog et a puppy until after I move at the end of may/beginning of june. I am moving from a large house to an apartment and right now im trying to sell/give away excess furniture and I have people in and out of my house. I dont want a puppy to get involved in that. So I need to wait until im settled into my new apartment. So if she has a litter coming sometime this summer that would be good. I have also been trying to fill out an app. on bonnie palmers site, but it says error when I try to send it[/B]


Call her or send her an e-mail, and you can leave a message and tell her that you are having a problem. Coco came from Bonnie, and she sometimes is difficult to reach. She has beautiful dogs, and Coco is the sweetest, most loving dog I have ever owned. One day I hope to have another of her precious Angels.







Good luck in your search.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner, since I'm not looking for a puppy I don't frequent the Breeder section often. Barbara (Veranda) blessed me with my Bella five years ago. I couldn't be happier. She asks you a lot of questions so she can make the right match for you, so don't worry about that. She asked me a lot of questions, and I swear to you if Bella were any more like me it would be frightening. We are the perfect match i think, Barbara did a great job with us. I didn't get Bella until she was five months old, but really that worked out great. We bonded from day one and she was already trained to use pooch pads when I brought her home. Babrba has also been really good about answering questions for me when I have them.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Barbara Davis is a very good breeder. You will be delighted with her puppies.

Tina


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I really like the Veranda Maltese website; I've heard nothing but good things about them. 

j


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

She sounds like a wonderful supportive breeder.. That makes all the difference in the world to have someone who you can trust that can help guide you in your search.







to Barbara Davis


----------

